# Winter Passion Thread



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

post up your winter riding photos!

it may still be october, but we get a head start here in alaska. snowed all day today, and i went out and played around a bit in crevasse morraine park.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool pictures. Looks cold.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

A year ago, almost to the day, I wrote this:

_Like moths to a lamp, swallows to Capistrano, or post-race cankles, there's a certain predictability to autumn. Daylight wanes, temps fall, precip rises, and invariably my thoughts turn north to Alaska. Each February of the last 11 years I've made a pilgrimage to some part of that state to spend time, usually alone, enjoying the backcountry. This year I'm not exactly sure how I'm going to spend that time, nor where, nor with whom. Like so many circling moths I'm not even completely sure why I choose there.

No matter where you live the rest of the year, it is cold.


It starts at very expensive and only increases as you go.


There is often anxiety,


and tedium,


and monotony.


But on every trip there's at least one moment that I wouldn't trade for anything.

Sometimes it's a combination of scenery and light.


Other times it's an interaction with a human.


Or with animal(s).


Occasionally it's indefinable, which is a groovy way of saying that it can't really be explained, can only be experienced.


Whatever it is, it always happens. That collection of memories is more valuable than almost anything else in my life. It is irreplaceable, and it has had a huge part in shaping the person that I am and the direction that my life has taken over the last decade.


On autumn days like today when I can see my breath while toodling with the dog around the block, there's no place my thoughts would rather roam.


Time to start getting ready._

* * * * *

Seems at least as apropos today as it did a year ago.

MC


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

the wide angle on the hoar frost shot is awesome. i like how it stretches the branches out. i took these monday:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I grew up in Idaho and spent time in the Tetons and other big mountains in winter, it was just before mountain bikes. Keep the winter stoke coming, just don't invite me along, ok? 

Fall is bad here. Winter will really suck.


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

*Here's some*

of Utah winte riding. Sometimes we get to much snow to fast for it to be very good, but I still trudge along through it. I must be the only Utahn that doesnt ski!


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*No Winter plz...*

You guys are killing my Fall buzz here in the Northwest. Just in the midst of colorful display here. In the morning the temps will be around 38 degrees though. I go out and ride arround noon and let you know what I see.

Mike: Awesome photos as always...man I need to step up and buy some wheels from you...my stock 29er's just blow and are constantly out of true.

db


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice thread Sean. Love the photos Mike. Looking forward to seeing you again in a few months. I talked to Pete today and we're setting up rides for the Holidays. As fun as the summer is, there's just something about the snow riding.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Oh. The Alaska pics are too great.

























The last one is summer actually. But as long as there's snow and ice...


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Winter?*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Not winter, it's too early.:nono:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I wish we had frosty weather and an inch or two of snow now. Maybe next week :thumbsup:

(I do not particularly enjoy the wet and muddy)

A couple of pics from last winter:


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

I got some passion for ya!


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm still enjoying the great Fall riding here in Connecticut, but here's a few pics from some fun Winter rides last year.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Awesome, Mike.

I agree it's a little early, but will add a few of my old favorites.

On Golden Pond:









Tracks of different species:


















Be careful out there!









Sometimes you find hidden gems:



























And of course no winter bike thread would be complete without the Pugs:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

here's a few of my favorite old ones too:


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

dosboy said:


> of Utah winte riding. Sometimes we get to much snow to fast for it to be very good, but I still trudge along through it. I must be the only Utahn that doesnt ski!


what trail is that? (corner canyon??)

thanks good to see some other utah people that ride in the snow as well

joe


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

OK, I'll be the dummy to ask. Where do you get tires and wheels this wide? Type? Thanks.



radair said:


>


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Razorfish said:


> OK, I'll be the dummy to ask. Where do you get tires and wheels this wide? Type? Thanks.


do a search for Surly Endomorph.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Me like snow&#8230;


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

Pooh bear - awesome photos ( I am assuming you took them)!!!

Those fat Surley Endomorphs are super cheap right now at Jenson.


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

Down here in socal, there has been only ONE day this fall that I have been able to see my breath. And that was only until like 9 oclock. hahaa


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

dh_drew said:


> Down here in socal, there has been only ONE day this fall that I have been able to see my breath. And that was only until like 9 oclock. hahaa


No White Christmas for you?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Valhalla said:


> Pooh bear - awesome photos ( I am assuming you took them)!!!
> 
> Those fat Surley Endomorphs are super cheap right now at Jenson.


Thanks.


----------



## llama (Dec 15, 2006)

*Winter lite*

Winter ain't always so wintery around here (mid-atlantic). But we do get a tidbit of snow now and then. Here's a few from last winter.


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

perttime said:


> No White Christmas for you?


Nope:nonod: It sucks because I love the cold and the outdoors and that's exactly the opposite of where I'm living. I want to move to country when I'm older; seems so peaceful.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW!! I don't have pictures that great but here are a couple.


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

wiggy said:


> what trail is that? (corner canyon??)
> 
> thanks good to see some other utah people that ride in the snow as well
> 
> joe


 Yeah it is Corner Canyon, pretty good snow riding up there....


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

Valhalla said:


> Those fat Surley Endomorphs are super cheap right now at Jenson.


 ?????? $95.00 is super cheap???????


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

crev-mo again. palmer, ak. been below freezing for a few weeks, but very little snow.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Simple:


Complex: (courtesy of Kathi M)


Don't ask:


Sometimes ya gotta:


Ditto:


Probably woulda been a better day to snag the tele's and skins:


Snoots in a shy mood:


A very different mood altogether:


Scrubbin':


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

dh_drew said:


> Nope:nonod: It sucks because I love the cold and the outdoors and that's exactly the opposite of where I'm living. I want to move to country when I'm older; seems so peaceful.


ill trade with you ASAP. ive lived outside chicago all my life and i hate nothing more than the windy,snowy,sub-zero temps. well do a sorta-exchange student type program. i dont like going out to get the mail and having the potential of dying.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

about half my ride was on snow today. perfect consistancy though, didn't stick at all. About 55˚ out.


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

mike, it looks like you sure know how to have fun in the snow, your Lenz bike looks like a blast, your bikes and gear make me want to move to alaska.
sorta OT but does anyone have any experiance with KTrak? i have been eyeing them up and was wondering if they would be a good investment for the winter months.


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

a couple from my commute into DenCO


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Simple:
> 
> 
> Complex: (courtesy of Kathi M)
> ...


Is that a custom made Moots?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Mai said:


> Is that a custom made Moots?


No. It's *two* different custom made Mootses.

MC


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

radair said:


> Awesome, Mike.
> 
> I agree it's a little early, but will add a few of my old favorites.
> 
> ...


Looks like Lake Willoughby....


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

dosboy said:


> ?????? $95.00 is super cheap???????


When they run $115 -120 at most places including LBS and eBay it is.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

I guess winter's ok....... (yeah, that was today  )


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

winter is coming


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Valhalla said:


> Looks like Lake Willoughby....


Close, these are in the eastern White Mountains, near the NH/ME border.


----------



## Bula (Sep 20, 2004)

*Oh yeah!*

Fantastic thread. Great stoke as the days turn dark. Keep them coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*In Winter.*

_I wrote the essay below years ago. Took the pics last winter and stuck 'em on my blog. Posting both here, now, seems appropriate._

Months have passed since the summer riding season ended. You segued seamlessly into knickers, then tights, then tights with windpants, but this is a level or three beyond all that. The frosted edges of the window hint at the depth of the frozen world that lies beyond. Hands grasping the sill, you scrape some frost from the glass and peer out, already imagining the bite of wind on your cheeks, the initial reluctance of your lungs to inhale the sharp air, the discomforting feel of the cold that lies, hopefully, just beyond the few layers of clothing you'll be wearing when you head out. 


Behind you the furnace kicks on, filling the room with warmth and reminding you that imagining is never the same as being out in it. A wave of realization hits; the cold beyond that window is tangible, even in here. A shiver runs through you.


But still you want to ride. Maybe the shiver wasn't just from imagining the cold--maybe it had something to do with nervous anticipation, or possibly its' origin was the childish thrill of heading outside when common 'knowledge' says you shouldn't. 


The only certainty is that you ARE heading out. Tugging shoes on over thick socks--the last in the winter-dress ritual of layering, velcroing, and lacing--you try to get out the door before soaking yourself in sweat.


Once out you immediately note the absolute silence, which, curiously, brings a knowing smile to your face. After a fantastic season of epic group rides, mud-fests, trailhead tailgate parties, post-ride barbecues and fall color tours, you're about to get back to basics. You smile because you've missed the solitude.


In winter you ride alone far more often. Chances are you won't see another person, and won't need to remember how to tactfully say, "_On your left_". Because of that, there's less urgency to the rides. 


Winter brings out the possibility to slow down and enjoy the ride for what it is: A chance to be outside when the rest of the world, or so it would seem, isn't.


For those who don't put their bikes away when the cold and snow come, the rewards lie in the subtleties; The cold air sharpens you enough to notice the little things. Feeling the first bit of ice forming inside your nostrils. Noticing hoarfrost on a tree limb, on your bike frame, on top of the snow itself. 


The key to noticing these things is the lack of distractions.


Alone and undistracted in the cold, you're able to experience and observe so many extraordinary things: Crystalline, shimmering air; sundogs; auroral displays; moon bows; even the simple, satisfying groan of snow under your tires.


As fantastic as those things are, even better is that winter riding allows a few moments of clarity away from an otherwise chaotic world. You're able to sort out many of life's details, letting go of the trivial ones, thereby gaining fresh perspective before returning home. 


Add it all up and what do you get? The solitude afforded by winter riding allows you to notice--and more importantly appreciate-the life that surrounds you.


----------



## MrMountainHop (Oct 20, 2005)

*Who says there's no snow in SoCal?*

Last December, just north of Los Angeles:


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

This thread is totally awesome. Lots of great photography folks!

What's the deal with that Ski-Bike thingy with the Totem up front? Is that thing tough to maneuver? Next best thing?


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

*Unitl I take some photos outside....*

here are two of the many reasons why I am passionate about winter.


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep, today i open snow season here, in european part of Russia. Self shoting


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

*winter pic*

ever notice how quiet everything seems during a nice snowfall ????


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

I have been cruising the fresh 5" of snow on a smoothly frozen lake at night. It is surreal - no vibration, tire crunching, or rolling resistance and it is dead quiet except for my the panting of my canine companion and my endomorphs carving the untracked powder. It feels like I am floating....


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

This thread reminds me, note to self, buy studded tires.


----------



## IWantanFBody (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't wait....I have my studded tire all ready to be mounted....I just need the snow.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

California winters are nice, but last weekend was unreal. High of 78 in SF. Did an mixed terrain "race" throughout the City hitting all the best singletrack. Ended up in the Mission with a BBQ, six pack and hanging with friends. 

Google phone photo quality is ehhh


----------



## Dreadnaught (Jan 20, 2008)

Lake Michigan ride


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

tonights ride



















temps starts to drop under clear sky...


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Dreadnaught said:


> Lake Michigan ride


Looks chilly!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I got out in the early afternoon, meaning I only had a couple of hours of daylight... and the leading edge of a snowstorm was on the way too. It was a grey day and now, just after 4 PM, it is already dark.

http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=536936


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

posted in a previous post, anyway this is from last season - i can't wait for our first snow that sticks around.

sourlands, NJ.










chimney rock, bridgewater, NJ (it was particularly cold this day for NJ - low teens).


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Mmmmmm Chili ...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

We went for a ride last saturday. It was a blast!










A few more photos here: https://boot.pinkbike.com/album/Mooseforest/

I took the photos only from one spot. After riding, standing in one spot with a camera... I was freezing after 10 minutes.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

some of mine from yesterday













the steeps got really "interesting"


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Today's morning promised a white and cold day.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

love that first shot, Pooh Bear! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

crisillo said:


> love that first shot, Pooh Bear! :thumbsup:


Thanks! There's a summer version as well!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome thread, I love everyone's pictures.

It's been Pugsley riding around these parts for over a month now. Here are a couple of pics I've taken on rides, not the best quality but there you go.

Mt. McIntyre after about 800 vertical m of climbing:



Cruising some trails near my house, this was a timer shot:


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Here are a couple of snowbiking videos I shot this weekend. Just my pocket camera stuck on the handlebars so they are jerky and the quality is low.

Riding some unpacked singletrack:






On a more packed, wider trail just behind my house. Good thing I was on a flat section when I passed the lady with the St. Bernese.


----------



## KLittle123 (Oct 27, 2007)

what kind of camera did you use to shoot those?


----------



## Green (RUS) (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay . I am from St. Petersburg,Russia. I would like to show you russian winter. I wish it will be interesting .

http://photofile.ru/users/flygreen/115250846/


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate the cold! I want to move to Cali


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

A mid morning ride in southeast Michigan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

My Governor says that I can see Russia from here, but I cannot. So thanks for sharing those great photos.Looks like home even though you out in the east (or west)


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

*Anthony vs. the dog*

Anthony D. your dog needs a faster riding partner!


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Wicked winter riding in Salida CO last Saturday 










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Green (RUS) (Nov 25, 2008)

https://401.nov.ru/2008/tv/

February 2008 . Vuoksa river. 
________________________










________________________

https://401.nov.ru/

Ciclist club " Velopiter" - photos .
________________________


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

I did this photos in last winter season. Freeride in Snow? Why not... ut: 

Well, i don't like winter so much, but winter riding is rock! :band:


----------



## walkre73 (Mar 18, 2006)

Winter is for deep powder skiing and thinking of long days in the saddle !


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

GR_Russia said:


> I did this photos in last winter season. Freeride in Snow? Why not... ut:
> 
> Well, i don't like winter so much, but winter riding is rock! :band:


great stuff. winter's a great time for riding your bike off of stuff. the big piles of snow the plows make at the end of a road are great for making jumps as well.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow! Nice pics by everyone above.

No snow yet here in Pennsylvania, but I made it out for a first cold-weather ride and had such a good time that I had to post up. It was a gorgeous day and about 29F. That's a lot colder than I would normally ride, but it wasn't bad. I actually dressed a bit too warm. Looks like I'll be doing some more cold-weather riding. :thumbsup:

This was at Blue Marsh park in Reading, PA.



















Here's my old bike I used for this ride. The commuter tires that I was too lazy to change out made for an entertaining ride after the sun thawed the top layer of the mud!


----------



## springbok (Apr 23, 2004)

*Winter is coming...[PIC]*

This made me chuckle


----------



## fattirefreak (Jun 7, 2008)

awesome pics. Thanx for sharing. Do any of you convert to snow bikes ever?


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

fattirefanatic said:


> awesome pics. Thanx for sharing. Do any of you convert to snow bikes ever?


I want to... Just can't find a place to buy the pieces!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Couple from today!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

are those carhart doublefronts?


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

sean salach said:


> are those carhart doublefronts?


Yep. Work great this time of year. When it's real cold out I have a lined pair also!


----------



## jhowton (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are a couple from my ride on Wednesday of this week.

I apologize for the crummy cellphone pics.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*Winter?*

Dec 6th on the Beach in Santa Cruz Ca.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Yowzers that's a pretty sunset. Nicely done


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I managed the first lines through last nights snow here this morning. 

Lots of fun on my rigid SS 29er. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

went out with a couple of friends today for a good ride on some of the snowmachine trails across the inlet from anchorage. temps were high(32-34f), with a light sleet coming down intermittently... fun stuff. no really. the trails had softened up a bit from a couple of days of the these warmer temps, but were still rideable with my summer 29er wheels. the other two were on fatbikes.

unloading the bikes at the start. 









dropping down to the little su.









nearing flathorn.









downhill to flathorn.









overflow anyone?









manny 'making water'.









open water slough on flathorn.









manny dancing in said open water slough....









kim on his slushmobile









view from the box.









plenty of snowmachine traffic on the way back.









snowbikers in the mist.









the day ended with some well desrved grub at the point mackenzie general store.


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

sean - looks like a great day. I hit some snowmachine trails off Big Lake today in the same sleet (plus heavy fog) heading for the Little Su but the trails were still too soft from this end. Those look pretty hard packed minus the slush.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

there was maybe an inch and a half of slush on top of the hardpack. flathorn was largely unrideable with ankle+ deep overflow slush on much of it. the alexanderites have been traveling back and forth at will for over a month now, so those trails are seeing some pretty heavy use.


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

alexanderites?? I gotta know....


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

the cabin dwellers out at alexander creek. i don't know if they like being called alexanderites or not, but that's what i call them.


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

Taken last night on a greenway connecting to sections of singletrack in Greensboro, NC...not really winter, but....winter-esque


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hesitation Point. Brown County State Park in Bloomington, Indiana. Take last march while visiting my brother.










His bike in the snow, a natural stand...


----------



## wreckman (Nov 18, 2008)

*Is anyone still riding in the Maryland area?*

I rode last week at Fair Hill Park in NE Maryland. It snowed, it rocked. Is anyone else still riding around here?


----------



## wreckman (Nov 18, 2008)

*Rode this weekend*

Is anyone still riding in the MD/PA area. I am new to the area and looking for other crazy folk to ride with. I rode this last weekend at Fair Hill Park in MD and it rocked.


----------



## Green (RUS) (Nov 25, 2008)

*Last winter.*

Last winter. Club Velopiter. Video.

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1280817.html?v=d2b83c14a4750c6111ef22f23e6bb593


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

just a ride into town and back, but it was through sugary plow slop on unpaved bike paths. they do eventually plow them, but the roads are, understandably, the priority while it actually is snowing.


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

Those are some BIG pogies - did you make them? I bet they are super warm?!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

indeed on all accounts, though that front angle photo makes em look bigger than they really are.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

wreckman said:


> Is anyone still riding in the MD/PA area. I am new to the area and looking for other crazy folk to ride with. I rode this last weekend at Fair Hill Park in MD and it rocked.


You might want to post in the regional subforum.

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

full moon riding at its best..


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

Anchorage always looks nicer from up on the Hillside....


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Winter lite
Winter ain't always so wintery around here (mid-atlantic). But we do get a tidbit of snow now and then. Here's a few from last winter.
Attached Images

which trek is that i see its in the 800 series


----------



## BryceXPS (Aug 10, 2008)

A few days after that killer ice storm new england just had.










Amazing how much ice can form on a blade of dead grass.




























Trees were down EVERYWHERE. This is a section of a circuit road that goes to the top of a mountain and down. They usually open the road mid-spring after everything thaws out but I cant imagine that happening. There were hundreds of debris/trees down.


----------



## hopster (Sep 1, 2004)

Not much snow where I am located in south west England but here are some pics I took last week.


From Quantocks


From Quantocks


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

BryceXPS said:


> A few days after that killer ice storm new england just had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you like that titan rst fork... iv been looking at them as well..


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

oh and nice picks as well.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

All gone now; awaiting the next bit of snow.


----------



## BryceXPS (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks. I love the titan fork. Its real plush out of the box and gets better when broken in. I run it at a lower than usual PSI with the rebound up and its f-in awesome.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

scrub - nice log shot!


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

*My first snow ride*

Got out for my first snow ride ever, and it was awesome. Went out to Saw Wee Kee park outside of Chicago.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I pray for global warming. I'm gonna go idle my car for a couple of hours.

Screw my grand kids. I'm cold now!


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

Fresh photos on the fresh snow :thumbsup:


----------



## jazzzmonky (Dec 8, 2007)

*snowfreeride passion*

Going to school in the north snow becomes part of mountain biking. We got about a foot of snow so we piled it up with some wood pallets for support. Pretty fun and didn't hurt if you fell.


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

Those snow jumps look fun!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

that snow jumps awesome! never thought of using pallets.

from today in willow and houston, alaska:


----------



## Bippa (Dec 7, 2008)

The sky in that last picture looks amazing.


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is one from this morning's ride.


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

My eyes are really sore from the sand blowing across the beach yesterday afternoon....I had to put a t-shirt on because that front came through and it dropped down to 71. I think those ice photos are amazing! Nice shots.


----------



## a_burnside (Dec 18, 2008)

*First snow ride of the year!*

Finally got my first 'REAL' ride of the year, nothing special, but 3 miles around the neighborhood. Also the first ride with my DIY Studded tires!:thumbsup: 































The bike is an old Raleigh Steel frame, with cantilever brakes, and a primer paintjob!


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

This pictures i made yesterday after snowfall.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

21 degrees on new years day...who is going for a ride?


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

*New Year's Ride*

Rode this AM, Nothing major. 14 degrees outside when I got back. :thumbsup: 
My only regret is being too lazy to change the tires on my hardtail from the almost bald 2.1's to the nice knobby 2.3's :madman:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> After a complete meltdown over the weekend we got 8" of fresh new fun overnight.
> 
> I'm hoping it sticks around a while this time.
> 
> View attachment 420621


Haha..Great Picture


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

sean salach said:


> that snow jumps awesome! never thought of using pallets.
> 
> from today in willow and houston, alaska:


That is fabulous. If those fatbikes are even half as fun as they look, I'm very envious:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Bearbait said:


> full moon riding at its best..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*12/31/08*

21 deg


----------



## CRogge (Nov 24, 2005)

antonio said:


> 21 deg


Looks familiar! Great bike (and fork) for the snow, I guess!


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Finally we have some snow again. Last weekends pics:









More here: https://boot.pinkbike.com/album/Mooseforest/


----------



## Spoon Farmer (Dec 23, 2007)

Love all the snowbiking pics! :thumbsup: 

Here's a couple of mine from last weekend.


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

Riding has been stellar in Anchorage... cold high pressure for the last 10 days.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Mid-high thirties F today had stuff not as frozen as I'd have liked.









Still fun though!









Oh happy happy joy joy post ice storm!


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

Make this photo today, -15C


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

beautiful...


----------



## jhowton (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are a couple from this morning, 14°F(-10°C), at least it wasn't windy...





































Sorry it isn't a MTB.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

jhowton said:


> Sorry it isn't a MTB.


Don't be! That's impressive getting a skinny-tired, rim-braking bike out in the snow. Must feel like riding an ice-skate sometimes.


----------



## jhowton (Jun 16, 2008)

Wheelspeed said:


> Don't be! That's impressive getting a skinny-tired, rim-braking bike out in the snow. Must feel like riding an ice-skate sometimes.


It does have Nokian studded tires on it so it's great on ice but the back wheel sometimes gets a little loose when the slush gets deep on the road. Off road it is good in deep snow but the main problem I have is that the skinny tires break through the ice crust on snowmobile tracks and pedalling through that is brutal. All-in-all it builds character and definitely helps with bike handling skills :thumbsup: Oh, I don't really worry about the brakes too much they're pretty worthless when they're iced up anyway - I just try not to use them.


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

A winter night ride bike shot.

Unfortunately I left the crappy fender on from a previous sloppy ride, and with the cold it shattered on a dismount.










Short video of a few of the group coming down off a steep rock spine. The video flattens it out quite a bit.:thumbsup:






http://www.youtube.com/user/forestbiker


----------



## thedumbopinion (May 15, 2008)

My first Winter Ride



My DIY Spikes helped a lot on the skinny tires


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Wow amazing pix in this thread!

I'll add some.










Full moon night ride.



























Morning rides.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Impressive.


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Rhode Island ice riding. 15 deg F. Studs required...


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

Seriously?!? Wow.



Barkleyfan said:


> Impressive.


----------



## GS833 (Sep 3, 2008)

^ Very nice ^


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

That looks like Big River Area in RI?

I moved from Providence four years ago.
For Arcadia and Big River I used homemade studded tires, but I missed out on riding on the water.


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Cycle Nomad said:


> That looks like Big River Area in RI?
> 
> I moved from Providence four years ago.
> For Arcadia and Big River I used homemade studded tires, but I missed out on riding on the water.


G Washington Management Area, West Glocester...


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

today up in hatcher pass, alaska. we're still in the warm spell, so one has to go higher in elevation to find good riding.

up gold mint, which was fast, packed singletrack. unless you stepped off to the side, which would have you up to mid thigh in soft snow.










after a few miles though, it was less well used and got too punchy.










so i turned around, went back to the lot and headed up the road to check out the archangel 'road'. ran into a few other riders in the parking lot who had just gotten back and confirmed it as good trail. so up i went.




























finally got along far enough that i figured the light would be fading by the time i got back, so i stopped, ate, zipped up my jersey and put on my hat and looked around to enjoy the view.










then proceeded to bomb back down in about 1/10th of the time it took me to climb up. i stopped only where the view deemed it mandatory.










and arrived back at the parking lot to be greeted by a top notch alaskan sunset.



















all photos from my flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

I had an arctic ride..Pic is taken by Mutanaama(new riding buddy)


----------



## markowe (Feb 1, 2007)

*Serbia snow-biking*

















Ahem, well it couldn't last! Not sure if you can see the rest of my pics, they're on my Facebook profile: https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=80819&id=664756562, also there's a little YouTube vid I did:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## jay80424 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Check this*

https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html


----------



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

thats crazy stuff!!!

i would hold off on any judgement though until i saw what it looked like riding on some regular trail with some deeper snow. everything in that video was downhill. interesting though it was....


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

jay80424 said:


> https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html


Reviews of it on MTBR!

http://www.mtbr.com/mfr/ktrak/extras/26-wheel-snow-adapter/PRD_417246_117crx.aspx

I'll stick to XC skiing until the snow is rideable here.:thumbsup:


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

some new freezy-ride photos :thumbsup:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

A recent snowy ride (not much snow, but it is the most we've had this year):





































And a video: (



)


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## TheBrick (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello, lurker here. Some beautiful pictures here. Makes me wish I lived somewhere that had a propper winter.



mikesee said:


> Don't ask:


What trailer is that? I've been designing a trailer in my head and it was ending up pretty much exactly like that one.


----------



## J Donnie F (Jul 24, 2007)

Some winter riding here in our beautiful Slovenia. More on https://www.vimeo.com/user811191 and https://jsdonnief.blogspot.com/





























Zimski Blegos, 11.1.2009 from blazmodic on Vimeo.


----------



## Chase24.1 (Feb 17, 2005)

sean salach said:


> today up in hatcher pass, alaska. we're still in the warm spell...]
> 
> I love Hatchers Pass. I lived in Alaska 87-89 and went snow boarding at hatchers pass a few times. Back before Alieska would let them in.
> 
> I haven't been back in since then, but your pics bring back great memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

TheBrick said:


> Hello, lurker here. Some beautiful pictures here. Makes me wish I lived somewhere that had a propper winter.
> 
> What trailer is that? I've been designing a trailer in my head and it was ending up pretty much exactly like that one.


It's a custom build, bike and trailer. There's a thread on it somewhere around here. Mikesees snowbike is a work of art.


----------



## TheBrick (Dec 8, 2008)

Barkleyfan said:


> It's a custom build, bike and trailer. There's a thread on it somewhere around here. Mikesees snowbike is a work of art.


Thanks I found the thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1742077

Just in case anyone else is interested.

Defiantly make me want to live somewhere with a propper winter.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

TheBrick said:


> Thanks I found the thread
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1742077
> 
> ...


We get "proper" winter in Iowa. Trail selection, however, is a bit on the anemic side.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

*Ice road riding in NorthWestern Ontario*

My wife and I headed up the ice road this afternoon. Temps were sitting around -10C, nice and warm, unfortunately the winds were around 20km/h. But we still gave it our best. Managed to ride about an hour and a half, turning back when we were looking at 5km strait into the wind before reaching a land jump. 







Ice roads are nice and flat, but offer no shelter from the winds. Unfortunately they are our only option, no trails that are rideable and roads around town too dangerous and not fun at all, at least we don't have to deal with road salt.







We always have a couple dogs tag along, just some of the local people friendly mutts.







Almost home, only hill on the ride.







David a bit snowy, gave him big bowl of food for his efforts.

All in all a great day.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

While technically during winter and the lake was frozen, it was also about 60°f and sunny:


----------



## RichBeBe (Aug 21, 2005)

Pseudo winter passion yesterday when the temps hit mid 40's. But had a fun ride on the snowy/muddy trails.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, frozen lake passion.


----------



## justjack (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks guys for the photos
I miss winter at least for one day


----------



## tehBondo (May 28, 2008)

*Snuni*

Boreas Pass:
Beautiful day, Pt Cloudy temps around 30.









Signaling a left turn even though i wasn't about to turn left  









First time in the saddle for a couple of months. 
So glad to have perfect SNUNI conditions!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Location, Iriquios Heights. Hamilton Ontario, Canada.
































































Location: Garage


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)




----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Southern New England ice riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

*Comments?*

Above Grand Junction, CO


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Fort Custer in Southern Michigan


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

White Style continues... :rockon:

I shot those pictures on my local trail in last saturday (14 Feb). Let it snooooooooow, guys


----------



## MrWeis (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't believe how good your guys pics are. Very nice.


----------



## mmeiser01 (Mar 13, 2008)

*backroad touring*

Most of these are from Pinckney State game area about 20 miles west of Ann Arbor, MI. Almost all the backroad shots are from various roads 20-40 miles south.





































More here: https://flickr.com/photos/mmeiser2/sets/72157606671934430/


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Moementum said:


> Southern New England ice riding. :thumbsup:


Wow. Prehistoric monsters. Or is it Dungeons and Dragons? Love the pic.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

This I liked:









Now it's pretty much snowed in, but nonetheless I tried riding it two days ago.. no success.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Here in NorCal, it rains a bit in the winter. Always in for a good mud ride. Looking forward to rebuilding the trails after this next storm passes. As you can see,there are some ruts here and there.










Down in SoCal, it just doesn't really rain ever










Life is tough sometimes


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

The snow is finally starting to clear in Rhode Island, and times like this are the reason I ride.....


----------



## superman02 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Winter Wonderland*

got out for some fresh, cold air.


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

NJ had a few week thaw that melted all the snow and then dried out and refroze. It was refreshing to see the ground, ride the rocks and be a mountain biker as I know it again. It was still winter, just not as white.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Couple of good ones, read more about it here.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

McMaster


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

quick pitstop on the way home. late feb. snow in western washington


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

My congratulations for all, officially the calendar winter is over, yupi! :band: 

i want to say good-bуe for winter season :ciappa: :cornut:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn, here in the US we have another 3 weeks of official winter. Plus the groundhog saw his shadow. I would usually skip days like today (freezing rain), but the threat of 8-10 inches tonight got me motivated


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

We got some snow in the DC area today. This is from a short ride at Cabin John:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

when will spring ever get here!!??!?!? :madman:

at least my wife OKed a Manitou fork, new wheelset and brakes for my voodoo though:thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

251 said:


>


Nice! Artsy fartsy, but nice! It seems your chainline is off a bit.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

sean salach said:


> went out with a couple of friends today for a good ride on some of the snowmachine trails across the inlet from anchorage. temps were high(32-34f), with a light sleet coming down intermittently... fun stuff. no really. the trails had softened up a bit from a couple of days of the these warmer temps, but were still rideable with my summer 29er wheels. the other two were on fatbikes.
> 
> the day ended with some well desrved grub at the point mackenzie general store.


Great photos man  I really like the mist one, it looks really damp.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*From yesturday's mud-fest ride...*





































It was weird to be warm in a sleeveless jersey/shorts and be riding snow (was mid 60's F)


----------



## swined (Feb 25, 2009)

GR_Russia said:


> My congratulations for all, officially the calendar winter is over, yupi! :band:
> 
> i want to say good-bуe for winter season :ciappa: :cornut:


say this to our snow


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

I making 4 min XC video for winter passion thread.

Pinkbike link

Link to download in better quality

Link to thread with my other videos


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

That looked like a blast GR. My local trails are greasy mud right now.


----------



## swined (Feb 25, 2009)

GR_Russia said:


> I making 4 min XC video for winter passion thread.
> 
> Pinkbike link
> 
> ...


great! how about winter shore video ?


----------



## Oviksmicke (Oct 23, 2005)

Just a smal picture from Sweden...


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a few shots of riding around the Anchorage area two days ago. We're just now entering prime time for winter riding with the warmer temps and increase in daylight hours. These are of my riding buddy LoafyD.


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm ready for a SUMMER passion thread right about now...


----------



## eujinc (Dec 31, 2007)

Pics from 2 weeks ago at Patapsco, MD.

*I am so ready for the warm weather.*

_6:30 AM at the Ilchester Bridge. Around 12 deg F._


















_Climbing up Buzzards Rock Trail_









_Sunrise on Buzzards Rock_









_Sawmill Branch Trail_









_Santee Branch Trail_









_Deep snow at the Powerlines_









_Swinging Bridge_







[/QUOTE]


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Still rockin' prime snow biking season in these parts. This is the best time of year but still yearning to ride a bike with less than 4" tires.

Exhibit A:




Nice thing is the light.... Sun is setting well past 8:00. This picture was taken around 7:30 I think.


----------



## AustinShredman (Aug 17, 2008)

These pictures are AWESOME! Down here in Texas, the riding looks pretty much the same all year long. Clear and usually warm. Nothing special to look at....but beautiful riding weather year round.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Had a good ride yesterday, better than my photography  Three hours, mostly in the woods.


----------



## skullybones (Jun 9, 2008)

Last weekend's stoke. Ready for summer though.


----------



## mtn kidd (Apr 16, 2009)

*Wow*

I'm from Idaho, but I ran a race a month ago in Minnesota that looks allot like that. What a beauty ride! The race ran all most 500 miles, had a lot of drop outs. Some of which were Nave seal's, kinda funny huh? I placed top 20, but the ride was for a challenge to my self and the fun. I bet I'll never experience anything like that again. Hats off to ya!
By the way, I'm looking for ideas for a better winter bike, can ya help me out with suggestions?


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

How did I miss this thread ?

any way here are some of mine from this past season































































Pursuit race on ice


----------

